# Pieces to learn after chopins e minor prelude?



## tonystanton

Hello,
I haven't been playing seriously for terribly long, and haven't started lessons yet, so I wonder if some lovely people could give me a few suggestions on where to go next. I've learnt chopins e minor prelude, which I love, pretty well, though rubato could be better. Now I'm just finishing learning mozza's (that's mozart not morrissey) sonata 11 rondo alla turca and im starting schuberts standchen and chopins a minor waltz. 
I need something that's going to give me a push, exercises, or any advice at all for me and other people who might be reading who are also so very anxious to progress.
Thanking you ever so kindly.


----------



## hreichgott

Sounds like not much baroque nor 20th-21st century yet.

Baroque, what about:
Bach - a two-part invention (would be a serious challenge/push -- be sure to learn hands separately fluently before putting them together)
Or Handel, Sarabande from Harpsichord Suite no. 4 in D minor. Less of a challenge but quite beautiful and a good first set of variations on the popular baroque "La folia" tune
Or Bach, one of the Little Preludes BWV 925-930, also easier than the inventions

20th-21st:
Bartok, one of the "Hommage" pieces from Mikrokosmos book 3, or anything else from mid to late in that book that catches your interest
Arvo Part, Fur Alina, a beautiful and deceptively simple piece
Robert Starer, one of the Sketches in Color (more of a challenge)

If you love the romantic era then you might look at Burgmuller Op. 109 "18 Characteristic Studies" for exercises -- they are short and tuneful pieces that present the same sorts of challenges you'll meet in romantic repertoire.

And make sure you're working on scales, chords and arpeggios.


----------



## Taggart

If you're up to the Rondo alla Turca, you could certainly do some of the Bach two parters say 1,2, 4 or 10. At about the same level are the Gavottes from French Suites 5 and 6. Moving up a level two part 5, 6 and 7 are good. Then try the gavottes from English Suite 6.

Some of Greig Opus 38 is about this level and very nice. Liszt's Consolations are also quite nice.


----------



## tonystanton

Thanks guys, I really can't wait to start playing some Bach, I think that might have to wait until I'm a little better at reading and understanding the scores though. 
I've started looking at the burgmuller études though which are fantastic, started practicing the 1st and it's exactly what I need so thank you so much for that!


----------



## hreichgott

you're welcome!


----------



## Taggart

Have fun. characters


----------



## tonystanton

*not the first, the second.


----------



## Turangalîla

If you want some exercises to practice, I would look at Dohnanyi's. They are torturous but they work wonders. You seem like you're at a good level to start them.


----------



## hreichgott

Hi CarterJohnson, what's the title on those exercises? I'm always interested in looking at new-to-me stuff since I teach.


----------



## Turangalîla

Hi Heather, I do not own the book, but my teacher copied it for me, and the English title is "Essential Finger Exercises for obtaining a sure piano technique". (The Hungarian one begins "A legfontosabb ujjgyakorlatok...".) If you get an early advanced student practicing them a few times a week for a period of a couple of years their finger independence will be second-to-none!


----------



## Taggart

Have you seen the Geoffrey Tankard? This one is up to intermediate level and there's another one which goes up to concert level.


----------



## Taggart

There's a list of pieces here based on the abrsm grades. Interestingly, the Alla Turca and the Chopin Am is given at grade 6 hence my original suggestions but there is a lot there to look at. You should find something you like.


----------

